# needed advice with bics



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

im rebuilding my home theater system an im try to pick my centers fronts sides an backs

and i'm looking for something that can take a rms 200watts per channel an is at least 30hz to 30khz

at minimum Sensitivity: 92dB

i have 4 Crown XLi800 one to power each set

an im running a Crown XLi1500 for my subs

so after a lot of looking i've picked the BIC-Acoustech-PL-28II-Center-Speaker

i plan to use for two centers an my fronts sides an backs and plan to set crossover center at 60hz my fronts at 70hz my sides at 50hz
an my backs also at 50hz

my subs are two 15 in subs each in one 18 cubic foot cabinet tuned to 20hz

my subs are in the back of my 15ft by 15ft theater 

https://www.amazon.com/BIC-Acoustec...&qid=1507482674&sr=1-5&refinements=p_89%3ABIC

my question for which i need advice is there a better speaker with twin 8in drivers an a 200watt rms an freq range 

my budget is 425 per pair ?


----------



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

http://www.fluance.com/xl7f-high-pe...rstanding-loudspeakers#content-Specifications

These aren't too far off from your specs or price, and I hear they review well.

***sorry, I see you're after a center channel. That seems like a great center for the price.


----------

